

When growth hacks go unethical: Plagiarizing Youtube news bots have arrived - Huhty
http://snapzu.com/geoleo/when-growth-hacks-go-unethical-plagiarizing-youtube-news-bots-have-arrived

======
kumarski
Not unethical.

The internet's a gangster's paradise. The best companies have mobsters in
their ranks.

~~~
kumarski
k. unethical. It's the reality of the internet.

